# How long dose it take to train a pigeon to fly 100 miles?



## bluej562 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't want to rush the process of training the birds because I don't want to lose any of my birds... I fly them twice a day around my loft on the week days and twice a day about 10 miles away from my loft on week ends... Am I putting to much pressure on them???


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

no.It would be better if u can post the age of ur pigeons.Any way they are making 10 miles means u an increase 20,30, 50,70,80,100 miles,I f u don't want to loose them.Even though their might be a chance to loose them due to predators.


----------



## bluej562 (Aug 13, 2011)

Do I do it in [email protected] order??? My birds are from 1 year to 3 months of age...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They should be in shape if healthy with a few months of flying at the loft or road releases to make the 100 miles.


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

yes.U need to increase the distance once from north next from south like that remaining directions.Ex: 15 from north 20 from south ........................like dat u need to increase the distance from 4 directions.u dnt need to maintain the order but increase the distance from low to high 15,20,30,40......some times increase 20 latter 30 also it depends on ur confidence on ur birds.dnt train below 4 months pigeons such a long distance.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

It doesn't have to be that tedious. Some guys say you have to go north-south-east-west. You don't need to. Once your birds can make that 10 miles back, take them out to 20 and do that a few times and then take them to 30 miles. Do that a few times and you can take bigger jumps now.


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi 2Y4LIFE : I agree with u but he is concern about his birds and he dont want to loose a single bird..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

You will loose birds, Everyone does it different but everyone looses birds.

10 miles is not too much on any bird that has been flying around the loft and routing for 3-4 weeks, once they can do 10 miles you can jump from there.


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

NZ Pigeon is correct


----------

